# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Em mới tìm được bài khá hay về Bãi đỗ xe thông minh tự động hoàn toàn

## Maitanphat

Video hệ thống bãi đỗ xe hoạt động độc lập từng tầng

Hệ thống bãi đỗ xe tự động từng tầng di chuyển độc lập (Rollpark System), là một hệ thống bãi đỗ xe tự động được dùng trong các khu vực có diện tích lớn với sức chứa xe từ 100-500 xe. Rất thích hợp với những khu chung cư cao cấp, các bệnh viện lớn, các đơn vị kinh doanh điểm đỗ…



Hệ thống bãi đỗ xe tự động di chuyển từng tầng riêng biệt

*Những ưu điểm của hệ thống bãi đỗ xe từng tầng di chuyển độc lập (Rollpark System)*

– Có thể tiết kiệm chiều cao của khu vực để xe bằng cách xây dựng kết cấu và bàn dịch chuyển

bằng thép thay vì bê tông.

– Hệ thống bãi để xe tự động Sử dụng robot dịch chuyển ( AVG )

– Hệ thống bãi đỗ xe từng tầng di chuyển độc lập có thể lắp nổi hoặc chìm tùy theo nhu cầu mục đích sử dụng của chủ đầu tư

– Bảo dưỡng dễ dàng hơn không làm ảnh hưởng đến toàn bộ hệ thống (do mỗi tầng có sàn bê tông và AVG để lấy xe hoạt động riêng biệt)

– Do mỗi tầng của hệ thống bãi để xe di chuyển độc lập được bố trí tối thiểu một AVG nên giảm thiểu thời gian nhận & trả xe

– Thời gian nhận & trả xe có thể giảm tùy theo số lượng thang nâng được lắp đặt.

– Do hệ thống bãi đỗ xe được lập trình tự động nên việc đầu tư con người quản lý được rút gọn tối đa, tiết kiệm chi phí nhân công và quản lý.

=> Đây là hệ thống bãi để xe tự động tối ưu cho tầng hầm qui mô lớn, có thể kết hợp nhiều hệ thống trong 1 hầm.


*Quy trình hoạt động của hệ thống bãi đỗ xe tự động từng tầng di chuyển*

– Bước 1: Khi xe đi vào, barie sẽ đóng lại, hệ thống bãi để xe tự động sẽ hướng dẫn người lái xe đưa xe vào vị trí tiếp nhận xe, ở vị trí này người lái xe được hướng dẫn điều chỉnh xe vào đúng vị trí bằng bảng hiển thị trực quan rất dễ quan sát.

đưa xe vào bãi đỗ xe tự động

– Bước 2: Khi hệ thống bãi đỗ xe tự động xác nhận xe đã ở đúng vị trí Người lái xe ra khỏi khu vực tiếp nhận xe, tiến đến bục điều khiển trung tâm để thực hiện thao tác tiếp theo.

người lái bước ra khỏi xe tiến tới bục điều khiển của hệ thống đỗ xe tự động

– Bước 3: Người gửi xác nhận đã đỗ đúng vị trí trên bản thông báo

bảng điều khiển hệ thống đỗ xe tự động

– Bước 4: Các hệ thống cảm biến của bãi để xe tự động sẽ xác nhận việc đỗ xe có đúng không. Nếu không đúng thì sẽ xoay xe trên bàn xoay tự động

Bàn xoay hệ thống bãi đỗ xe tự động thông minh

– Bước 5: Bàn di chuyển (AVG) lấy xe từ mâm xoay vào khu thang nâng của hệ thống bãi đỗ xe tự động

AGV đưa xe vào vị trí thang nâng của hệ thống bãi đỗ xe tự động

– AGV sẽ tự động đưa xe vào vị trí thích hợp trong khu vực để xe của bãi giữ xe tự động một cách nhanh chóng và chính xác

– Bước 6: Thang nâng vận chuyển AVG xuống hầm để đưa vào vị trí đã được lựa chọn cho từng xe.

thang nâng đưa xe xuống các hầm chứa

– Bước 7: AGV sẽ tự động đưa xe vào vị trí thích hợp trong khu vực để xe của bãi xe sử dụng công nghệ từng tầng di chuyển độc lập

AGV tụ động đưa xe vào vị trí đỗ trong bãi đỗ xe tự động từng tâng di chuyển độc lập

Thông số chung của hệ thống bãi đỗ xe tự động từng tầng di chuyển độc lập

– Số lượng xe được lưu trữ trong bãi để xe tự động phụ thuộc vào diện tích cụ thể của từng nơi xây dựng của chủ đầu tư

Thời gian lấy và gửi xe tiêu chuẩn tùy thuộc vào địa hình và yêu cầu của KH, tính toán với tốc độ tối đa của AGV là 65 m/s, của thang nâng là 1,25 m/s, nếu khách hàng muốn giảm thời gian lấy xe thì có thể đầu tư thêm AGV để vận chuyển xe nhanh hơn.

thông sỗ kỹ thuật của hệ thống bãi đỗ xe từng tầng di chuyển độc lập

Hệ thống bãi đỗ tự động bao gồm:

– Hệ thống quản lý vào/ra và lưu trữ xe chuyên nghiệp rất thân thiện với người quản lý

– Hệ thống AGV vận chuyển xe thông minh được lập trình sẵn

Hệ thống AGV vận chuyển xe vào vị trí của bãi đỗ xe tự động

– Hệ thống thang nâng vận chuyển xe lên/xuống các tầng của hệ thống bãi đỗ xe tự động, thang nâng này cũng được chế tạo sao cho phù hợp nhất với những yêu cầu của chủ đầu tư

– Hệ thống giám sát bãi đỗ xe : Phần cứng và phần mềm được cập nhập liên tục các công nghệ kiểm soát mới nhất

– Hệ thống khung lưu trữ xe được chế tạo bằng thép hợp kim chắc chắn có độ bền rất cao.

– Hệ thống quản lý vào ra tích hợp công nghệ đọc thẻ RFID hoặc công nghệ nhận dạng biển số xe hoặc công nghệ kiểm soát bằng vân tay.

– Kết hợp với các phần cứng thông báo số lượng vị trí còn trống trong bãi đỗ xe, barie tự động, kết nối thông tin với hệ thống giám sát bãi đỗ xe để quản lý và lưu trữ dữ liệu.

– Mỗi khu vực lưu trữ xe được quản lý bằng cảm biến phát hiện và gửi thông tin về phần mềm giám sát.

– Hệ thống tích hợp cơ cấu bàn xoay tại vị trí tiếp nhận xe để thực hiện việc xoay hướng của xe khi đưa

vào hoặc lấy ra. Bàn xoay tích hợp các cảm biến phát hiện việc xe đỗ đã đúng vị trí hay chưa, bảng hiển thị thông báo đang bị lỗi hướng nào.

Các chức năng cơ bản của hệ thống quản lý vào ra của bãi đỗ xe tự động di chuyển từng tầng độc lập:

– Hiển thị số lượng xe còn trống trong bãi đỗ xe trên màn hình điều khiển

– Đếm số lượng xe ra vào, tính toán được lượng người gửi giúp chủ đầu tư kiểm soát được chi phí hàng ngày

– Hệ thống thanh toán linh hoạt : thẻ ATM/thẻ tín dụng, tiền mặt, hoặc thanh toán định kỳ theo số lần gửi

* Thông số mâm xoay:

– Tốc độ mâm xoay : 6 vòng/phút

Kích thước mâm xoay :

– Động cơ : 15 kW / 380 VAC

– Đường kính mâm : 5,8 m

– Khối lượng tải : 4,5 tấn

– Hệ thống tăng tốc và giảm tốc chống sốc. Kết hợp với các cảm biến vị trí để dừng chính xác theo thuật toán điều khiển. AGV thực hiện 2 chế độ vận chuyển tự động hoặc chế độ đặt vị trí tại phần mềm giám sát.

– Động cơ chạy theo trục X: 1,5 kW / 48 VDC

– Tốc độ chạy theo trục X: 65 m/p

– Động cơ chạy theo trục Y: 1,5 kW / 48 VDC

– Tốc độ chạy theo trục Y: 85 m/p

– Trọng lượng : 1,6 tấn

Tải trọng tối đa: 4,5 tấn

– Kích thước : 6x3x0.5 m

AVG (Hệ thống vận chuyển xe đến khu vực lưu trữ)

Hệ thống AGV vận chuyển xe vào vị trí của bãi đỗ xe tự động trong bãi đỗ xe thông minh

Hệ thống thang nâng trong bãi đỗ xe tự động từng tầng hoạt động độc lập

Hệ thống thang nâng cho các bãi đỗ xe tự động di chuyển từng tầng riêng biệt

– Hệ thống thang nâng vận chuyển có tác dụng vạn chuyển AGV và xe ô tô từ vị trí nhận xe lên/ xuống các tầng. Sau đó AGV vận chuyển xe từ thang nâng đến vị trí lưu trữ xe.

Hệ thống thang nâng cho các bãi đỗ xe tự động thông minh

– Kích thước (dài x rộng x cao): tùy vào hệ thống bãi để xe tự động mà chủ đầu tư yêu cầu

– Tốc độ lớn nhất : 1,25 m/s

– Tải trọng lớn nhất : 4,5 tấn

– Khoảng dịch chuyển : 10 m

Chức năng phần mềm của hệ thống bãi đỗ xe tự động từng tầng hoạt động độc lập bao gồm

phần mềm quản lý hệ thống đỗ xe tự động

– Bãi để xe tự động có thể quản lý thời gian thực: Chức năng này cho phép nguời vận hành,người vận hành có thể nắm đuợc trạng thái của hệ thống một cách tức thời thông qua phần mềm điều khiển.

– Kết nối với hệ thống quản lý vào/ra để trao đổi thông tin, kết nối với AGV để giám sát hành trình vận chuyển xe, kết nối các cảm biến vị trí để cập nhật số lượng vị trí xe còn trống.

– Lưu trữ các thông tin, thống kê và tạo báo cáo khi cần, thích hợp với cách doanh nghiệp đầu tư làm điểm cho thuê bãi đỗ.

– Giao diện của phần mềm quản lý bãi để xe tự động bằng  tiếng anh hoặc tiếng việt rất dễ sử dụng

phần mềm quản lý hệ thống đỗ xe tự động bằng tiếng việt

Nhìn chung bãi để xe tự động hoạt động từng tầng riêng biệt là giải pháp tăng chỗ đỗ xe phù hợp nhất cho các chung cư hiện nay, bởi chi phi xây thêm tầng hầm cao hơn rất nhiều so với đầu tư một hệ thống đỗ xe tự động được chế tạo bằng khung thép. Đồng thời cũng đảm bảo an toàn cho xe cũng như việc gửi và lấy xe của người sử dụng được nhanh chóng.

Tránh được một lượng lớn khí thải gây độc hại trong các hầm để xe tự lái mà lâu nay chúng ta vẫn phải hít vào.

Tương lai hệ bãi đỗ xe kiểu này sẽ trở thành một hệ thống đỗ xe không thể thiếu tại bất cứ chung cư nào khi mật độ ô tô tại các thành phố lớn tăng lên một cách chóng mặt

----------


## BKAII

Hệ thống này đúng là tương đối thông minh, phù hợp với các thành phố lơn của nước ta. Tuy nhiên, theo quan điểm cá nhân em thì khó khả thi ở mình bởi về mặt đầu tư ban đầu lớn. Phải thiết kế đồng bộ ngay từ ban đầu ( nếu muốn tích hợp trong các chung cư cao cấp, bệnh viện...) Nhiều khi con người ko hẳn hoặc ko dám tin tưởng vào máy móc đâu bác ạ. Hiện giờ em thấy họ vẫn chuộng kiểu bãi đỗ xe thông minh "một tầng"  :Smile: ). Kiểu xe đi qua vòng loop (vòng dò từ) thì bộ rfid và camera bắt nhận dạng, chiều ra cũng thế và quan trọng là trên một mặt phẳng  :Smile:

----------


## Mysefl

Hệ thống thì tuyệt vời nhưng khó khả thi tại việt nam vì cơ sở hạ tầng chưa đồng bộ!

----------


## nupham

Tại các thành phố lớn hiện nay, lượng phương tiện tham gia giao thông khá lớn do đó nhu cầu bề chỗ đậu xe cũng không ngừng tăng. một mô hình *bãi đỗ xe thông minh* tiên tiên như trên là rất phù hợp trong trương lại không xe.

----------

